# Bank went through.. Now check out



## MRfishingexpert (Jul 15, 2013)

Back about that 21 Champion Bay Champ. Bank went through with it, and they gave me the money to buy it. Just one last step. I got to get it checked. The boat is up in Livingston, TX. Anybody have any suggestions of places to take it to get the motor checked in that area? Also, what are some main points I need to look for myself. Thanks again guys.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I thought that you had already bought it and had it checked out by a mechanic. Your posts are getting confusing. This is the same boat with the ficht, correct?

Shallow


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Confused*

For you being MR fishing expert why do you ask so many questions.


----------



## MRfishingexpert (Jul 15, 2013)

slimeyreel said:


> For you being MR fishing expert why do you ask so many questions.


Id rather not pay a lot a money for a boat and it be a pos. Plus, that's the username I use for everything.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

shallowminded said:


> I thought that you had already bought it and had it checked out by a mechanic. Your posts are getting confusing. This is the same boat with the ficht, correct?
> 
> Shallow


He's been on the verge of buying a boat now for about 2 years. Ima go out on a limb and say he won't buy this boat either.


----------



## fishslime (Nov 17, 2014)

yellowmouth2 said:


> He's been on the verge of buying a boat now for about 2 years. Ima go out on a limb and say he won't buy this boat either.


I got a 2001 Champion 21 Bay Champ with a 200 Evinrude Ficht Ram DFI today! She has a Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2, Lowrance Elite 5 DSI, self bailing system, 80lb Minn Kota Riptide remote control trolling motor, loaded out for $15k. Only has 190 hours on it. I need a few suggestions! I am going to get an 8' PowerPole Pro Series II on it. What color do you y'all think would look best? The boat is white and black, and the motor is white. Also, I need to get a VHF ship to shore radio on it. Where can I get that and how much? And lastly, I want to get LED lights around it. Where can I get those done and for how much? Thanks!

LOL! I think someone needs to learn how to tell the truth????????


----------



## fishslime (Nov 17, 2014)

MRfishingexpert said:


> Back about that 21 Champion Bay Champ. Bank went through with it, and they gave me the money to buy it. Just one last step. I got to get it checked. The boat is up in Livingston, TX. Anybody have any suggestions of places to take it to get the motor checked in that area? Also, what are some main points I need to look for myself. Thanks again guys.


This is your quote on 12/17/2014

"Got the motor checked out. Has 200 hours and no problems. The Ficht's had problems around 30 hours."

WHAT???????????????:spineyes:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Ya... Uh huh. Um K*

Aye yi yi. Es no Bueno por nada.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*no expert after all...*



fishslime said:


> This is your quote on 12/17/2014
> 
> "Got the motor checked out. Has 200 hours and no problems. The Ficht's had problems around 30 hours."
> 
> WHAT???????????????:spineyes:


You already said the motor was checked out and did not want to hear any discouraging words about the Ficht motor.... but here's one any way - Don't do it! LOL


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

fishslime said:


> I got a 2001 Champion 21 Bay Champ with a 200 Evinrude Ficht Ram DFI today! She has a Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2, Lowrance Elite 5 DSI, self bailing system, 80lb Minn Kota Riptide remote control trolling motor, loaded out for $15k. Only has 190 hours on it. I need a few suggestions! I am going to get an 8' PowerPole Pro Series II on it. What color do you y'all think would look best? The boat is white and black, and the motor is white. Also, I need to get a VHF ship to shore radio on it. Where can I get that and how much? And lastly, I want to get LED lights around it. Where can I get those done and for how much? Thanks!
> 
> LOL! I think someone needs to learn how to tell the truth????????


Somebody got OWNED!!!


----------



## STAYHOOKING (Dec 17, 2014)

UH OH !! MR .F ISHINGfabricator I can hear em from here their calling. . BS NOW U GOT A CASE OF LOCKJAW.. LMFO


----------



## STAYHOOKING (Dec 17, 2014)

correction.. LMFAO


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Drinkie Drinkie


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Ficht = pos


----------



## Thailawson (Apr 30, 2014)

A lot of weirdos online.

Why do people feel the need to lie to strangers?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do people feel the need to lie to strangers?

It's not lieing. It's on the internet, it has to be true.:slimer:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm lost on this one too. Will somebody please post the picture of the bunny with a pancake on his head for me?


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol y'all sure are hard on the guy. He sounds pretty excited about his boat/ potential boat, and is looking for some advice. Maybe something didn't go through last minute, or maybe he just got a little ahead of himself. If y'all really got a kick about someone "lying" on the internet, most of you would be dead of heart problems by now.


----------



## STAYHOOKING (Dec 17, 2014)

OR THE poor gentleman might have a condition POLITIONIDES... POOR GUY


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, if that Fitch is still running, it may be a museum piece.:an5:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thailawson said:


> A lot of weirdos online.
> 
> Why do people feel the need to lie to strangers?


Same here. Pretty lame to do so.



MRfishingexpert said:


> Back about that 21 Champion Bay Champ. Bank went through with it, and they gave me the money to buy it. Just one last step. I got to get it checked. The boat is up in Livingston, TX. Anybody have any suggestions of places to take it to get the motor checked in that area? Also, what are some main points I need to look for myself. Thanks again guys.


MR. Give me a pm. I've got twelve of the exact same 2013' 21' Champ Bay rigs. I use one for each month of the tear on rotation to keep them peppy. I'll let one go for $1199.00. My wife said I have to sell one of them.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Same here. Pretty lame to do so.
> 
> MR. Give me a pm. I've got twelve of the exact same 2013' 21' Champ Bay rigs. I use one for each month of the tear on rotation to keep them peppy. I'll let one go for $1199.00. My wife said I have to sell one of them.


Hookset, will you be willing to part with 2? Also, do you think I should put some LED lights and a Powerpole? Who does the best install? Im thinking, do they all have VHFs on them? Dont worry, I will get the motor checked out after I write you the check.:headknock


----------



## STAYHOOKING (Dec 17, 2014)

I love it !! U know he feels like a jackass ..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> Hookset, will you be willing to part with 2? Also, do you think I should put some LED lights and a Powerpole? Who does the best install? Im thinking, do they all have VHFs on them? Dont worry, I will get the motor checked out after I write you the check.:headknock


I will only answer your questions after I run your credit and get you approved so don't ask any more til you post your SSN. No checks or cash. Like I said its a hell of a deal at $1199.00 but I finance it and its @ 156% APR for 120 months. 5k penalty for early payoff.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone want to beat him to it?
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4787282417.html

This sounds familiar.
BTW I am shocked to hear someone on a fishing forum might stretch things out a little.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

STAYHOOKING said:


> I love it !! U know he feels like a jackass ..


Are you the person selling the boat?
You just sign up and have done nothing but bash a dude on here you presumptively don't know. Seems a bit odd...


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

juan valdez said:


> Are you the person selling the boat?
> You just sign up and have done nothing but bash a dude on here you presumptively don't know. Seems a bit odd...


Look at his public profile and see all the threads he's started about buying boats, adding power poles, tee tops, bass boats, bay boats, etc. I think he's a troll myself.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> I will only answer your questions after I run your credit and get you approved so don't ask any more til you post your SSN. No checks or cash. Like I said its a hell of a deal at $1199.00 but I finance it and its @ 156% APR for 120 months. 5k penalty for early payoff.


THAT is a deal and a half right there!! IM in! At those rates, can I get 3??? all pendant upon if the motor checks out after I pay you for them.:work:


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds super sketchy to me I don't get why you would lie on the internet, your not going to impress anybody, Especially if you own a Fitch.

But I also don't understand why you would go through the trouble of going to the bank to get a loan on a boat that you have not even had the boat/motor checked out by a mechanic and based on your questions you are new to boat ownership. Honestly I would not buy that boat just because of the Fitch they are ticking time bombs and not worth the money to fix. Just my $0.02 :mpd:


----------



## STAYHOOKING (Dec 17, 2014)

sorry if my comments hurt your feelings. . I know I am the new guy.. B T W Vald?s that sure is a fancy little saddle your using to RIDE HIS N**S... JK


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Didn't hurt my feelings. Just found it odd


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*=-/*

funny


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

STAYHOOKING said:


> sorry if my comments hurt your feelings. . I know I am the new guy.. B T W Vald?s that sure is a fancy little saddle your using to RIDE HIS N**S... JK


That was pretty funny.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing like a good old 2cool ball busting thread. Remember the kid that claimed his girlfriends father gave him his blue wave when he upgraded to a new one? The 2cool detectives busted him on it. Classic.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

omgidk said:


> funny


Yep! but funny


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was scrolling through older posts just checking them out. I cracked up at this one! Lol


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I believe MRFISHINGEXPERT owns a 22 ft. Majek Extreme with a 225 Pro XS now.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Now that's funny


----------

